# "Powered by Steamworks" - (künftige) Spiele mit Steam-Zwang



## Ob4ru|3r (27. Februar 2012)

*"Powered by Steamworks" - (künftige) Spiele mit Steam-Zwang*

*"Powered by Steamworks" - (künftige) Spiele mit Steam-Zwang*

-Thread: Work in progress -


​
Dieser Thread stellt eine Auflistung dar, welche bereits veröffentlichten Spiele mit Steamworks-Unterbau daher kommen - also sowohl in der Laden- als auch in der digitalen Version zwingend einen Steam-Account vorraussetzen - und welche noch mit Steam-Unterbau erscheinen werden. Die Erstellung einer solchen Liste erschien mir nötig, da ich häufiger angeschrieben werde ob ich nicht wüsste, ob Spiel XYZ Steam vorraussetzt, daher hier eine Übersicht aller Steam-Titel. Diese Liste wird nach und nach erweitert, und wird auch Spiele enthalten die nur /bisher nur) gerüchteweise mit Steam kommen sollen.


*Was ist Steamworks?*
​ Steamworks ist der Unterbau von Steam-"Spielen". Steamworks umfasst die Anbindung an Steam als DRM-Massnahme (was Ladenversionen betrifft), sowie eine Reihe von (kostenlosen) Cloud- und Community-Features, wie Achievements oder der Im/Export von Speicherständen und Tastenzuweisungen über die Steam-Cloud. Dabei ist zu unterscheiden zwischen reinrassigen Steamworks-Titeln, wie Half-Life 2 - welches sowohl in der Version die man im Laden erstehen kann, als auch in der Version über den Steam Store mit Steamworks daher kommt - sowie Spielen, die nur in der im Steam Store erhältlichen Version Steamworks enthalten, etwa um die Achievements des Spiels für Steam-Nutzer besser in ihre Accounts integrierbar zu machen oder Cloud-Features zu nutzen. Spiele, die als Anhang "nur die Steam-Version" hinter ihrem Namen in dieser Liste haben können - sofern möglich - im Laden OHNE Steam-Zwang erworben werden.


*Release: 2012
*​
*Bereits veröffentlicht:*


Alan Wake
Blackwell Unbound _(__nur die STEAM-Version__)_
Blackwell Convergence _(__nur die STEAM-Version__)_
Blackwell Deception _(__nur die STEAM-Version__)_
Choplifter HD
Crusader Kings II _(__nur die STEAM-Version__)_
Dear Esther
Dustforce
Insane 2 _(__nur die STEAM-Version__)_
Jagged Alliance - Back in Action
Kingdoms of Amalur: Reckoning _(__nur die STEAM-Version__)_
King Arthur II: The Role-Playing Wargame
Oil Rush
Pixeljung Eden
Postal III
Q.U.B.E. _(__nur die STEAM-Version__)_
Realm of the Mad God _(__nur die STEAM-Version__)_
Scoregasm _(__nur die STEAM-Version__)_
Shank 2 _(__nur die STEAM-Version__)_
Snuggle Truck _(__nur die STEAM-Version__)_
SOL: Exodus
Sonic the Hedgehog 4 - EP I
Sonic CD
Storm in a Teacup
The Blackwell Legacy _(__nur die STEAM-Version__)_
The Darkness II
Titan Attacks! _(__nur die STEAM-Version__)_
Unstoppable Gorg
Wargame: European Escalation



*Baldiger Release (Steamworks-Unterbau bestätigt):*


Aliens: Colonial Marines
All Zombies Must Die!
Borderlands 2
Contagion
Counter-Strike: Global Offensive
DiRT showdown
DOTA 2
Kings and Castles
Krater
Natural Selection 2
Nexuiz
ORION: Dino Beatdown
OverGrowth _(nur die STEAM-Version)_
Quantum Conundrum
Risen 2: Dark Waters 
Sins of a Solar Empire: Rebellion
Sniper: Ghost Warrior 2
Snuggle Truck
Super MNC
Tactical Intervention
The Dark Eye: Chains of Satinav
Toki Tori 2
Torchlight II _(__nur die STEAM-Version__)_
Total War: Shogun 2 - Fall of the Samurai
​*Mögliche Spiele mit Steamworks-Unterbau (Support wahrscheinlich/angedeutet, Bestätigung noch ausstehend):*


Afterfall: InSanity _(__nur die STEAM-Version__)_
AirMech
Alien Zombie Megadeath
BioShock Infinite
Blacklight: Retribution
Brothers in Arms: Furious 4
Chivalry: Medieval Warfare
Darksiders II
Dead Block
Dishonored
Explodemon! _(__nur die STEAM-Version__)_
Feist
Grim Dawn
Hawken
Hitman Absolution
Max Payne 3
Metro Last Light (2013)
Owlboy
Pid
Prison Architect
Prey 2
Prototype 2
Rayman Origins
Realms of Ancient War
Shoot Many Robots
Sins of a Dark Age
Sleeping Dogs
Spec Ops: The Line
Stacking
S.T.A.L.K.E.R. 2
Tink
The Witness
Tomb Raider
XCOM (2013)
XCOM Enemy Unknown




*Release: 2011*
*Release: 2010*
*Release: 2009*
*Release: 2008*
*Release: 2007*​


----------



## omega™ (6. März 2012)

*AW: "Powered by Steamworks" - (künftige) Spiele mit Steam-Zwang*

Also mir persönlich macht das nichts aus, wenn ich nicht unbedingt ein Spiel über Steam erwerben möchte, dann kauf ich mir die Retail Version(vorausgesetzt es gibt eine).
Und Steam braucht man ja auch nicht zwangsweise auf "dauer online" zu schalten, wenn das Spiel einmal registriert ist, kann ich danach einfach offline weiterspielen.


----------

